# wood rim bike id help 1898



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 24, 2012)

trying to figure this one out....pope, columbia, westfield? tires are dated 1898 and have valves heres som pix:


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't help you on make of the bike but I can tell you the rear hub is a 1902 only New Departure Mfg. coaster brake.  It could have been added afterward as this often happened in this era.  Hope you don't part it out but if you do I'd love an opportunity to buy that rear ND Coaster Brake hub.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 24, 2012)

It is indeed a westfield of some sort.
If you want to part with the saddle, let me know.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2012)

This is unfortunately a parts bike.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 24, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> This is unfortunately a parts bike.




Agree!!!!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 28, 2012)

*how much for the pedals ?*

i need a pair of pedals for my old Columbia whats the price ? also interested in the seat thanks


----------



## carrotsnax (Dec 4, 2012)

I wouldnt part it, I would make it a bike again. As long as the fork isnt rusted solid.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 4, 2012)

dont be a ming and part it out................the thing made it this far in history while staying intact,i will never understand parting out a bike like this


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2012)

Now that I took a second look at her, she looks a bit like my 1897-8 Acme King (Sears/Roebuck).


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Dec 5, 2012)

*kept together*

the bike was sold as complete.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Mingero (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought it .....going to restore.....I will post photos.

Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Mingero said:


> I bought it .....going to restore.....I will post photos.
> 
> Gerry
> Gerry@GerryGoward.com




Cool!!!!!!  Glad you got it and are going to restore it.  It should be a great project bike!!!!!!!


----------



## Mingero (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks.....it is in transit to my house and I am excited to get it torn down....never even seen a ND type A hub.....might have some questions.....


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Mingero said:


> Thanks.....it is in transit to my house and I am excited to get it torn down....never even seen a ND type A hub.....might have some questions.....




It's not a Model A but was the ND model just prior to the Model A sold only in 1902.  Completely different design.  I may have some diagrams on it.  Ask away on questions, I'll tell you what I know.  Excited to see it here on the CABE.


----------



## Dobie (Dec 5, 2012)

Gerry:  I have one with what appears to be the same frame, different crankset and hubs, rear is fixie, BB housing is stamped 1888; No headbadge, it  had been nickel plated then painted.  I had previously posted requests to ID it on this site and on Wheelmen.  Unfortunately, have not yet been able to determine maker.  I have located two similar for sale on Ebay and another from an unknown  internet site, which has a headbadge that reads US (model 8)   see  http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/.  As well, Ross Hill, Wheelman site, suggests that the patent date is Nov 13 vice Nov 18 or 10 as I had thought.  Unfortunately, the patents Ross suggested do not assist.  Contact me  at bmwchev@msn.com, maybe we can come up with an identification.   Here is last post from Wheelmen     

 Posted - 11/07/2012 :  22:07:48           
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Earlier in the year, I posted a request to identify this bike http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ Finally got around to checking this bike over. I cleaned the BB housing and enhanced the digits; imprinted is "PAT'D NOV181888" or "NOV101888", I believe the former rather than the latter. I have attempted to look it up online in the US patent registry available to the public, but the records available are not complete. Could any of you folks who have access to the patent registry records assist? As well, I added pix of 2 similiar bikes from ebay without headbadges and one from internet with a headbadge that reads US Model 8. The 2 on ebay have serial #s stamped under the BB whereas mine has the patent date. See additions to my sub album http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ . I would like to try to determine what this old fella is. As always, your assistance is appreciated. I'll also post on the CABE. Cheers, Wayne 

Ross Hill


116 Posts
 Posted - 11/07/2012 :  23:00:30       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wayne,

The patent date would be November 13, 1888. Patents are only issued one day per week. These are the bicycle patents issued that day:
392748
392749
392756
392821
392889
392956
392973

All these patents appear to be earlier technology then your bike. The last one is the most likely.

Ross


----------



## Dobie (Dec 5, 2012)

Gerry:  I have one with what appears to be the same frame, different crankset and hubs, rear is fixie, BB housing is stamped 1888; No headbadge, it  had been nickel plated then painted.  I had previously posted requests to ID it on this site and on Wheelmen.  Unfortunately, have not yet been able to determine maker.  I have located two similar for sale on Ebay and another from an unknown  internet site, which has a headbadge that reads US (model 8)   see  http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/.  As well, Ross Hill, Wheelman site, suggests that the patent date is Nov 13 vice Nov 18 or 10 as I had thought.  Unfortunately, the patents Ross suggested do not assist.  Contact me  at bmwchev@msn.com, maybe we can come up with an identification.   Here is last post from Wheelmen     

 Posted - 11/07/2012 :  22:07:48           
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Earlier in the year, I posted a request to identify this bike http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ Finally got around to checking this bike over. I cleaned the BB housing and enhanced the digits; imprinted is "PAT'D NOV181888" or "NOV101888", I believe the former rather than the latter. I have attempted to look it up online in the US patent registry available to the public, but the records available are not complete. Could any of you folks who have access to the patent registry records assist? As well, I added pix of 2 similiar bikes from ebay without headbadges and one from internet with a headbadge that reads US Model 8. The 2 on ebay have serial #s stamped under the BB whereas mine has the patent date. See additions to my sub album http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ . I would like to try to determine what this old fella is. As always, your assistance is appreciated. I'll also post on the CABE. Cheers, Wayne 

Ross Hill


116 Posts
 Posted - 11/07/2012 :  23:00:30       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wayne,

The patent date would be November 13, 1888. Patents are only issued one day per week. These are the bicycle patents issued that day:
392748
392749
392756
392821
392889
392956
392973

All these patents appear to be earlier technology then your bike. The last one is the most likely.

Ross


----------



## Mingero (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks......when I get the bike I will take photos and get the serial number and be in contact.

Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## pelletman (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen Meads with nickeled frames and painted over, you might want to try to find a Mead catalog or three to look at, it has some similarities to another Mead I am looking at


----------



## Mingero (Dec 13, 2012)

FedEx truck delivered the bike today......better condition than I thought.....everything was dis- assembled and went back together easy....amazing for how old it is........put away for the holidays. Will start thread showing the build..!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have that exact bike. Possibly 1900s Napolean


----------



## Duchess (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a frame and fork that may be the same as well, but is also a mystery. The head badge is missing, but has two holes set apart horizontally, but vertically offset from each other. It has a Fauber crank, but with the same style chainring, just that it bolts on with 5 screws. Only markings I found were on the Fauber crank (Patent Pending Mar. 93). The only other obvious difference is the rear chain tension is adjusted with notched metal plates in the shape of a nautilus (the notches along the increasing diameter of the shape fit into tabs on the frame, allowing the tension to be greater, but this is obviously a more primitive system than screw tensioners since the allowable adjustment isn't as fine). Mine originally had gold filligree near the ends of the tubes. At one point it looked to be a mustard yellow and at another point a medium blue with white darts. I believe the latter may have been its original coloring mostly due to the gold filligree wouldn't show up well on yellow, but I honestly can't tell if that is the real original color or not.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 26, 2014)

I figured it out. Its a Napoleon. I have the same bike.


----------

